# Gentoo + nForce 570 + DMA = crash! [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Ahoi ahoi...

Bin fertig mit dem System aufsetzen aber schon die ersten Probleme!

Die Festplatten laufen mit PIO, wenn ich sie auf DMA umschalte crasht das System nach ner weile  :Sad: 

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Treiber benutzt werden müssen für die IDE Platten?Last edited by root_tux_linux on Fri Jul 13, 2007 7:47 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## manuels

ich habe (glaube ich das selbe problem). Wenn ich GLX in der xorg.conf deaktiviere, löst es sich in Luft auf.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab den AMD/Nvidia Treiber genommen unter ATA... Kategorie und den Nvidia Treiber für P-ATA in der S-ATA/P-ATA  Kategorie..

Jetzt lief es 40 minuten mit DMA und 32BIT I/0.

Und schon wieder crash  :Sad: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Treiber benutzt werden müssen für die IDE Platten?

 Die IDE Unterstützung auf dem Board besteht sicher nur aus einer einzelnen Schnittstelle die eigentl. für das CDROM gedacht ist, kann man natürlich auch eine Festplatte anschließen, aber je nach Hersteller und  Hauptplatine (z.B. Asrock ist ne Abspeckfirma) könnte diese Schnitstelle reduziert sein. Für Festplatten ist eigentl. SATA anstatt IDE gedacht.

In der Beschreibung zu deiner Hauptplatine steht welcher Chipsatz verwendet wurde.

Du schreibst:  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hab den AMD/Nvidia Treiber genommen unter ATA... Kategorie und den Nvidia Treiber für P-ATA in der S-ATA/P-ATA  Kategorie..

 

Schaue doch erstmal in dein Handbuch welcher Treiber für dich der Richtige ist.  :Wink: 

Es gibt auch Festplatten die sich überhaupt nicht an einem BUS (also an einem IDE-Kabel zusammen) mit dem vorhandenen CDROM vertragen und dabei instabil werden, dann ist der Festplatten Hersteller schuld.

Abhilfe bringt dann nur das CDROM zu entfernen oder eine andere Festplatte zu verwenden.

Es kommt auch vor das die IDE-Kabel falsch liegen und von Störeinflüssen betroffen sind. Dafür gibt es in den BIOSen ein Menü welches sich "Spread" nennt, auf meiner Hauptplatine mußte ich DownSpread für die Platten aktivieren um die volle stabile Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Spread verändert das Takt-/Frequenzverhalten auf dem Bus. Dein Prozessortakt bewegt sich im GHz Bereich und gibt damit Microwellenstahlung ab, diese beeinträchtig andere Komponenten innerhalb deines Gehäuse. (Vergleiche es mit der Microwelle in der Küche oder deinem Mobiltelefon.) Ein nicht abgeschirmtes Kabel ist eine prima Antenne  :Wink: 

Also die Spreadeinstellungen hat jedes bessere Mainboard, könnte aber sein das es für die alte IDE-Schnittstelle nicht mehr hinzugefügt wird sondern nur für SATA. Dann helfen dir nur abschirmte IDE-Kabel, die gibt es in runder Form zu kaufen, sehen zusammengewickelt aus, hier ein Foto und etwas Beschreibung für dich: IDE-Kabel (Der Händler ist nur ein Beispiel, keine Werbung).

Die Abschirmung macht bei Prozessoren oberhalb der 900MHz Sinn, wenn du kein Spreadmenü dafür hast! 

Also Zusammenfassung:

- Falscher Treiber = erstmal ins Handbuch schauen

- Festplatte und CDROM am selben Kabel = CDROM testweise oder dauerhaft abklemmen, Platte tauschen

- Spread/Downspread im BIOS verwenden (natürlich für IDE und oder SATA)

- Abschirmung des IDE-Kabels

Gruß

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Falscher Treiber = erstmal ins Handbuch schauen
> ...

 

1. Existieren keine anderen Treiber für Nforce570 SLI MCP

2. Lauft Ubuntu/Arch stabil im gegensatz zu Gentoo

3. Spread/Downspread im BIOS find ich nicht.

4. Hm, bei allen anderen gehts auch

----------

## root_tux_linux

So mir reichts!!!

Windows funktioniert, Ubuntu funktioniert!

Gentoo schmiert ab!!!

Die erste installation von Gentoo hab ich mit der Ubuntu CD gemacht weil die hier rumlag...

Vorhin hab ich mir Gentoo CD für AMD64 gezogen also LiveCD und was ist?

Gentoo Live CD schmiert ab!

*sauer werd*

----------

## UTgamer

Ohne die Daten deines Mainboard, welcher Gentoo-Kernel, welche Ubuntuversion (+Info über 32 oder 64 Bit) und oder Ubuntukernelversion (Arch ist eine Debianbezeichnung), wo Platte und wo CDROM angeschlossen ist kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen. Ubuntu hat viele Patches des CK-Kernel beinhaltet dessen Support gerade letzte Woche vom Entwickler eingestellt wurde. Ist es ein 32 oder 64 Bit System? Nutzt du ein unstable System, ist dein Treiber als Modul eingebunden und in der initrd oder hast du deinen Kernel selbst zusammengebaut?

Gib doch erstmal Infos.   :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ohne die Daten deines Mainboard, welcher Gentoo-Kernel, welche Ubuntuversion (+Info über 32 oder 64 Bit) und oder Ubuntukernelversion (Arch ist eine Debianbezeichnung), wo Platte und wo CDROM angeschlossen ist kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen. Ubuntu hat viele Patches des CK-Kernel beinhaltet dessen Support gerade letzte Woche vom Entwickler eingestellt wurde. Ist es ein 32 oder 64 Bit System? Nutzt du ein unstable System, ist dein Treiber als Modul eingebunden und in der initrd oder hast du deinen Kernel selbst zusammengebaut?
> 
> Gib doch erstmal Infos.  

 

System:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (64Bit)

Asus M2N SLI Deluxe (nForce 570 SLI MCP Chipsatz und JMicro für S-ATA)

Asus EN8600GTS (GeForce 8600GTS) (PCI-E)

LiteOn DVD +/-RW

120GB Maxtor

1GB DDR2 (800Mhz) Apacer

Ubuntu Feisty also 7.04 = Funktioniert mit default Kenel!

Gentoo LiveCD 2007.0 = crasht!

Gentoo installiert und auf k8 oder athlon64 optimiert mit Kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r1 (selbst gebacken) und ~amd64 = crash!

DVD Laufwerk und Festplatte am IDE. IDE Controller = nForce570 SLI MCP

Die LiveCD crasht auch bzw hängt sich auch auf. Die ist aber stable und hat keinen von mir erstellten Kernel.

----------

## UTgamer

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ubuntu Feisty also 7.04 = Funktioniert mit default Kenel!
> 
> Gentoo LiveCD 2007.0 = crasht!

 

Mir fehlen noch ein paar Infos:

Ubuntu in 32 oder 64 bit.

Gentoo LiveCD 2007.0 in 32 oder 64 Bit heruntergeladen?

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  ~amd64 = crash!
> 
> ...
> 
> Die LiveCD crasht auch bzw hängt sich auch auf. Die ist aber stable und hat keinen von mir erstellten Kernel.

 

Wen die Live-CD abstürtzt, wie hast du Gentoo (da ~amd64) unstable installiert?

Ich kann nicht entnehmen ob du versucht hast über eine 32 Bit InstallationsCD ein 64 Bit System zu installieren, denn genau so sieht der Fehler nach der jetzigen Beschreibung aus.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ubuntu Feisty also 7.04 = Funktioniert mit default Kenel!
> 
> Gentoo LiveCD 2007.0 = crasht! 
> 
> Mir fehlen noch ein paar Infos:
> ...

 

Ubuntu = x86_64

LiveCD = x86_64 bzw amd64 heisst es ja da  :Smile: 

Gentoo hab ich das erste mal mit der Ubuntu CD installiert.

Ubuntu gestartet, alles formatiert, gemoutet, chroot usw...

----------

## manuels

Idee: hau doch mal die /proc/.config.gz von Ubuntu in das Gentoo /usr/src/linux-Verzeichnis und bau daraus den kernel mit make oldconfig.

PI*Daumen kann man dann sehen, ob es am kernel liegt

----------

## UTgamer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Idee: hau doch mal die /proc/.config.gz von Ubuntu in das Gentoo /usr/src/linux-Verzeichnis und bau daraus den kernel mit make oldconfig.
> 
> PI*Daumen kann man dann sehen, ob es am kernel liegt

 

Ganz genau, du übernimmst die Konfig des anderes Kernels, weil du gesagt hast das du deinen Kernel selbst gebaut hast ohne die Benutzung von genkernel.

Zudem müssen wir weiterhin nur vermuten, die Fehlermeldung fehlt, oder an welcher Stelle er abstürzt ist uns immer noch unbekannt.  :Wink: 

[Edit]

Ubuntu Feisty verwendet Kernel 2.6.20

Nach Info aus http://www.kofler.cc/ubuntu.html

Zitat: "Vorsicht! Führen Sie bei Ihrem neu installierten Ubuntu-7.04-System kein Kernel-Update auf die Kernelversion 2.6.20-16.28 durch! "

Muß dieser Kernel also älter als 2.6.20-16 und jünger als 2.6.20.xx sein. (Achtung reine Ubuntubezeichnungen hinter der .20.)  :Wink: 

Du verwendest unstable amd64 auf Gentoo, dein Kernel ist auf jeden Fall neuer, d.h. oldconfig ist hier angebracht.

Stable Gentoo verwendet gerade auch 2.6.20-r8, unstable glaube ich verwendet 2.6.21. Trotzdem muß oldconfig verwendet werden da Ubuntu eben CK-Patches verwendet, und die sind nicht kompatibel zu Gentoo oder Vanilla Sources.

Nun bist du der Erste dessen nforce 570 nicht läuft, warum nimmst du nicht genkernel?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun bist du der Erste dessen nforce 570 nicht läuft, warum nimmst du nicht genkernel?

 

Was soll mir genkernel bringen wenn sogar die LiveCD crasht?

Ich mach lieber alles von Hand

Benutzt ihr Multilib oder ned?

----------

## UTgamer

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Was soll mir genkernel bringen wenn sogar die LiveCD crasht?

 

Die BootCD verwendet soweit ich mich erinnern kann Version 2.6.18 und nicht 2.6.22 welches du evtl. gerade vor dir haben solltest.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich mach lieber alles von Hand

 

Gut ich hoffe das du für deine recht wenig unterstütze HW dann auch genügend Testzeit hast um den Kernel auf deine verbogenen HW-Werte und verbogenen BIOS-Werte abgleichen kannst, oder um dein Asus wieder auf Standard Werte zu bekommen. Weil bei Ubuntu hat das anscheinend auch jemand gemacht, und es ist auch nicht sichergestellt das deine neuere BootCD weder Brennfehler noch sonstige Kratzer, Staubpartikel oder Materialfehler hat. Zudem hast du immer noch nicht gesagt an welcher Stelle sie hängen bleibt.

Lies dir mal diesen Beitrag durch, da habe ich ein paar Fakten bezüglich Asus zusammengesammelt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4137068.html#4137068

Die haben einige wenige Hauptplatinen die auf Anhieb funktionieren, ansonsten ist bei Asus immer frickeln angesagt. Selber schuld wenn du dir "Schrott" kaufst.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Benutzt ihr Multilib oder ned?

 

Das kommt auf deinen Einsatz an, die meisten nehmen Multilib um auch fremde 32 Bit Binaries einsetzen zu können.

----------

## root_tux_linux

3 BIOS updates, 5 Rohlinge und ein zerfetztes Windows später scheint es zu gehen.

Die Lösung was so furz einfach, dass man sie leicht übersieht.

nolapic *rofl*

Habs mit noapic & irqpoll versucht aber brachte nie was  :Wink: 

Also ich hab hier mehrere ASUS Boards bisher war nur irqpoll nötig, damit es ging.

Naja...

Installation klappte, kdesktop und seine über 130 Pakete klappten auch.

Scheint zu gehen.

~amd64 & own kernel 2.6.22-r1

----------

